# Call of Duty 2



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I must say that I really enjoy the COD2 MW. The graphics are incredible and the way people move is very realistic. I used to let my younger boy watch some of the older COD, but this seems too realistic. Now I don't even have him in the room. I almost bought the night vision goggles, but that just seemed way too geeky.

Matteo
:nerd:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

, if you like that, you should try the new battlefield game.


----------



## DonnieV (Feb 18, 2010)

MW2 is quite an amazing game. It's hard to think of another game that has as much unlockables as this, excellent replay value. I'd love to see them incorporate co-op campaign in addition to the spec ops missions too.

I've also heard amazing things about the new battlefield game Moonfly, I may have to give that a whirl once splinter cell conviction is exhausted of achievements.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

As a game, BF2 exceeds MW2 IMO, but it doesnt have quite the extensive perk system and unlockables. I prefer it as game though, and find it a superior package despite not having quite as much to unlock.


----------



## DonnieV (Feb 18, 2010)

Interesting, I'll have to try it out.


----------



## marian (Mar 12, 2012)

Call of duty is my one of the most favorite game.I mostly spend my free time to playing this game.It is really interesting and enjoyable game to me.


----------

